# Pics from Crosby today..



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Here are a few pics from our trip to Crosby this morning... :rockn:

I lengthened my snorkels 12" and it runs great now without rejetting.








My buddy's Brute on the left... just did the snorkels and 2" lift, got to test them out!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice pics man.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

man i have always wanted to go ride down there.... looks like yall had a good time nice pic's


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like a good ridding trip


----------



## shadowrazor (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad your snorkels worked better than Joe's. lol Hopefully, they get him fixed up. Mistakes happen, but we were sure in a bad place to find out.


----------



## Popoho (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like fun. Wish i coulda been there. But some things are more important. Gonna get the tires mounted up for next weekend and ill be ready. Btw, where did youre budy get those cool looking ammo boxes? Lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: awesome pics!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah it was definitely fun out there! We usually go at night, but it was cool to be able to see where you are going... it was also nice to actually be able to get around out there... sometimes it gets too torn up and you can't get down a lot of the trails..


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh yeah... those swamplites are NOT GOOD for water riding with a sandy bottom... once you loose traction, they just dig straight down... my buddy had to be rescued a couple of times due to that... but he's working on getting some Silverbacks soon, I think this trip sealed the deal!


----------

